# Dewoitine D.520 question



## al49 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,
I started very recently to build a model of the D.520 and I will start a thread in the relevant session as soon as I have some picture done, but I have some problems in understanding how the cockpit was arranged.
So I tried to purchase a copy of this magazine







but I was unable to find one so far.
Does anybody have one copy and can help me with pages concerning the cockpit?

Many thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## Greyman (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## al49 (Oct 24, 2013)

Very good pictures, many thanks.
Alberto


----------



## Aozora (Oct 24, 2013)

al49 said:


> Hi,
> I started very recently to build a model of the D.520 and I will start a thread in the relevant session as soon as I have some picture done, but I have some problems in understanding how the cockpit was arranged.
> So I tried to purchase a copy of this magazine
> 
> ...



I don't have the magazine but this, from Docavia's book on the D.520, might help






View attachment D.520 internal.pdf


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2013)

A picture source ... the net.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2013)

Once again Wurger provides so much information that Gary is now building this cockpit as well!


----------



## javlin (Oct 24, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Once again Wurger provides so much information that Gary is now building this cockpit as well!



Thats what I said Jim and were was he when I was building mine


----------



## Greyman (Oct 25, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2013)

The horror!


----------



## al49 (Oct 25, 2013)

Many thanks to all but specially to Wurger for the amount of information!
In your opinion, was the cockpit floor only partially existing?
I got two resin parts, one out of the box and the other from the Contact Resine kit. 
I did a scan of the two parts.






The first is from Azur, the second is CR.
Which one is correct in your opinion?

Again, many thanks
Alberto


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the one of the CR is the proper one. However it needs to be a little bit corrected because the D.520 cockpit floor wasn't it in the literal sense. It was a kind of structure integrated with the inner parts of the fuselage frame.


----------



## al49 (Oct 25, 2013)

Fine, that's the confirmation I needed!
That's also mean that I will have to take care a little bit of fuselage sides, behind the "floor", in case it will be somehow visible.
Alberto


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)

al49 said:


> I will have to take care a little bit of fuselage sides, behind the "floor", in case it will be somehow visible.



Nope.. rather not too much can be seen there.

The picture source.... Modelarstwo z pasj? ? Zobacz w?tek - Dewoitine D.520 [Tamiya 1:48]


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)

And this is nice....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn! That looks real!


----------



## al49 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wurger said:


> And this is nice....



This picture is the best answer I could have wished to receive to my question on cockpit floor, many, many thanks.
Alberto


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)

My pleasure.


----------



## al49 (Oct 29, 2013)

One more question, minded to my model I just started to build: cockpit color.
Kit instruction suggest GREY, Gunze H332 but some pictures, included the one above, show a kind of blue, so I'm considering to use RLM 65, what do you think?
Thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2013)

The colour for the cockpit interior can be...

either the Blue Nuit FS 35044 - Gunze H326/ ModelMaster1719 or the Gris Blue Ciel FS 34414 - Gunze 314 that seems to be very rare for the D.520 cockpit interior.











So the RLM65 is wrong. The basic paint is the Blue Nuit and the ModelMaster 1719 and the Gunze H326 Blue are a nice equivalent for the colour.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2013)

And samples for Gunzo colours... Gunze H326 Blue and Gunze 314 Blue










And for the Model Mster 1719 Insignia Blue and Model Master 2037 Flint Gray









or Model Master 2086 Lichtblau RLM76


----------



## al49 (Oct 29, 2013)

Many thanks!
RLM65 was just my guess, based on pictures I've seen.
I will go buying Gunze H326.
Alberto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2013)

My pleasure.


----------



## Aozora (Oct 29, 2013)

One further observation is that the area behind the pilot's head armour was the Gris Bleu Clair used on the undersurfaces:












(from Kev's Military Aviation Pics: Dewoitine D.520)


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2013)

You might be right. However I wnet through many pictures and almost all showed the same effect we can notice for Curtiss P-40 rear windows. Just the glass makes the surface under it looking light grey especially when the Sun shining. What is more these two colour ( if these are origin colour images at all ) pictures ( scans ) are of qute poor quality. Here are two B&W shots I found via the net.... one with sunlight and the second without this kind of light. The difference is clearly seen... isn't it?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2013)

Also here a couple of images taken in our time.

The light blue-grey...











and the dark blue-grey..
















and another set....


----------



## waroff (Nov 4, 2013)

Your work is beautifuk!




al49 said:


> Many thanks to all but specially to Wurger for the amount of information!
> In your opinion, was the cockpit floor only partially existing?
> I got two resin parts, one out of the box and the other from the Contact Resine kit.
> I did a scan of the two parts.
> ...



The Cr is correct...but without the two slots under the rudder pedal.
The two slots were only on the D520DC, twinseat.






cushion and back seat was bleu de nuit as the cockpit area 

The area behind the rear window was gris bleu clair or aluminium.
The D520- 603 was a 520DC (twin seat) modified during restoration to obtain a single seat.

radio com





for the camo I use these colors: 
Camouflage avions français 1939 (some example of CR 714 and wreckage of Breguet 693 (fin and cowling engine)
for my D520 Tam: 
D520 en courte finale....

if you like D520, you may be interested :
Dewoitine 520
Each plan is drawn from the original technical drawings.


Edit:
Interior color Dewoitine 520. 
Informations Dewoitine in accordance with Ministère de l'Air:
- cockpit visible area was "bleu de nuit" without instrument panel 
- instrument panel was "noir mat)
- non visible areas of fuselage interior was "chamois" (not exposed to atmospheric corrosion agent)

french code color bottle 
- oxygen: white
- air compressed: blue

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2013)

THX for sharing. All additional inf is always welcome.


----------



## al49 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello Waroff,
I have seen the fantastic work you did on "La patruille simple", congratulation! It's a nice forum, I will follow it time by time.
So I ask you a question: as I will have to modify the radiator, do you have drawings and/or pictures showing its shape at the best?
Many thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## waroff (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Al,

I can sent you a pdf file at the scale

I need an email

i draw top, side, front only, but there is every stations yet


----------



## al49 (Nov 5, 2013)

waroff said:


> Thanks Al,
> 
> I can sent you a pdf file at the scale
> 
> ...



Merci bien,
I will send you a pm.
Alberto


----------

